# will 18x8 35 offset fit our cars?



## Blk Rabbit (Jun 9, 2009)

i have a 04 A6 3.0 im looking at these rs4 reps that are 18x8 with 35 offset. the 16s that came with my car is 16x7 42 offset i believe. do you think these will poke out too much?


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

Just by noting the difference in stated dimensions, the outer edge of an 8" wide ET35 wheel should extend about 20 mm (~ 3/4") outwards compared to a 7" wide ET42 wheel.

Will it fit without any poke? I really have no idea as I don't know the dimensions right off hand of a narrow body A6's wheel arches--if you had a 4.2 then I could tell you with complete certainty that you could go with an 8.5" wide ET30 wheel and it would fit flush with the 4.2's wider wheel arches.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

02 a6. 3.0. 18x8 et35. 225-40-18 rubber. h&r springs. 

works fine, looks fine. i might throw some spacers on it, thats all. 

ill get some pictures tomorrow for you.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

i run 18x9 et 52 with 15/20mm spacers(effective offsets et37 and et 32 rear). no rubbing and im on h&r race springs with 235-40-18


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

damn you guys why do 18's look right on sedans but they look way to small on my wagon. iv got 18x8's 50et. with 1" spacers front and 1.25" rear.


----------

